# Getting a 3rd party USB to OBDII/VAGCOM cable to work properly.... need to clear airbag light.



## C H R O N I C (Jan 5, 2005)

I've got an 02 GTI 1.8T. The driver side buckle receiver was throwing the common voltage error code, throwing the airbag light on. It's not showing any more fault codes after replacing the buckle receiver, but I need to clear the airbag light.

I bought THIS cheapo cable, followed all intructions, but I can't connect with VCDS Lite... All the drivers are properly installed. There are no unknown pieces of HW in my device drivers list.

"VCDS Lite Port Test"
Port Status: OK
Interface Found!
Type: Serial Pass-Through
Opto/Iso: No
Ross-Tech Design: No

Latency Test: Poor
7.0 10.0 15.0 (ms)

I go to connect to the "15-Airbags" module and it attempts to connect then I always get this:

"VCSD Lite: Init Controller"
No Response From Controller!

I've attempted multiple times, turning off the ignition, etc., etc.

Auto scan option gives me the same information, but it just takes 20 minutes.

My laptop is running windows 7 64 bit. HP Elitebook 2530P to be more specific.

Anyone else use these 3rd part adapters? Any place near Centreville, VA that would clear the code for me without charging $130? I can't ****ing stand the dealerships and will do anything to avoid giving them 1 ****ing cent. 

I've also got an Elmscan 5 USB adapter that works perfectly, but it can't do any of the VAGCOM stuff... only OBDII via ScanXL software. This is correct isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Your mom give you quarters to play video games? HUH! Chronic Matrix!

Then cough up those coins here and buy a real VCDS hardware device or deal with the sharks on ebay. Play the real game. Its called life. The new reality series in your face.

Just kidding!

Just get one of these I advise!!!

This is all you need for this POS you currently have in your stable.

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCKII.html

best,


----------



## C H R O N I C (Jan 5, 2005)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Your mom give you quarters to play video games? HUH! Chronic Matrix!
> 
> Then cough up those coins here and buy a real VCDS hardware device or deal with the sharks on ebay. Play the real game. Its called life. The new reality series in your face.
> 
> ...


Hey look! It's a ****ing prick on VW! Thanks for your "advice". Next time, before you post in my threads, maybe you should shove that **** right back where it came from, ie, up your ass. :facepalm:

Edit: JUST KIDDING!

best,


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

If the VCDS-Lite is registered you can do the Outright Upgrade to a Dongle Style Interface:

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/Outright.html


----------



## C H R O N I C (Jan 5, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If the VCDS-Lite is registered you can do the Outright Upgrade to a Dongle Style Interface:
> 
> http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/Outright.html


Thanks for the info. It's not a registered version of VCDS Lite so I won't be doing this. Seriously though, thanks for not answering my question with an insult. :laugh:

It's funny the things I have to go through to fix the simplest of problems with this nightmare of a car. I don't even care about the money @ this point (other than giving the dealerships any money). It's just a ****ing nightmare. I'm honestly contemplating just driving around Fairfax Circle until someone hits me so I can collect the insurance on it.

Do "average joes" post in this particular forum or is it just employees of Ross Tech?

I just want this air bag light cleared. Why is it so difficult with this car?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope average morons like me are here to.



You can get the license only but it would be recommended you get good hardware to work proper.

Insults are free.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

C H R O N I C said:


> I bought cheapo cable, followed all intructions, but I can't connect with VCDS Lite...


Then you are posting in the wrong forum. Please read the rules for this one:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fore-Posting!-FAQ-Rules-for-the-VAG-COM-forum

"2) Questions about design and construction of home-made interfaces are Off-Topic, as are connection problems if you're using a home-made interface or a 3rd party interfaces. If you can't get your aftermarket interface to work, contact your hardware supplier for assistance. "


----------

